# Relocation back to Benidorm



## nickycjuk (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all , Im looking to reclocate back to Benidorm later this year, Im in need of some contact details for some apartments to rent long term and hopefully some work.

I have tried the google approach but not much luck also tried the costa blanca news but again not alot on offer.

We lived in Benidorm for 4 yrs but we had to move back to th UK 3 yrs ago for health and family problems, but now these are sorted we need to get back to a lifestlye we enjoyed.

If any one could offer a bit of help i would be very grateful 

Cheers Nick


----------



## brummy (Aug 13, 2010)

hi nicky what is benidorm like i belive there are plenty of brits living is it agood place to retire to i am trying to talk the wife into it is there any work there thanks brummy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain has 20% unemployment. There maybe odd bits and pieces of bar work around, but thats mainly been taken up by school leavers, long term unemployed etc and of course its the back end of the tourist season now. Any other work will depend on your profession, ability to speak spanish and your tenacity. Things wont be easy work wise at all tho.

Benidorm was a very popular tourist resort, lots and lots of high rise hotels, bars, shops, malls, beaches, clubs, entertainment, altho due to the world wide recession its probably struggling a bit to maintain capacity...... There are some less busy areas there to tho

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brummy said:


> hi nicky what is benidorm like i belive there are plenty of brits living is it agood place to retire to i am trying to talk the wife into it is there any work there thanks brummy



It's like Blackpool with heat.
But Blackpool is very popular too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It's like Blackpool with heat.
> But Blackpool is very popular too.


I suspect it would be easier to get work in Blackpool!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I suspect it would be easier to get work in Blackpool!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



I suspect you are right.
Brace yourself for the usual flood of posts from would-be immigrants to Spain that seems to be usual as the holiday memories fade and autumn/winter kicks in in the UK......
Are you taking your tortoise to the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I suspect you are right.
> Brace yourself for the usual flood of posts from would-be immigrants to Spain that seems to be usual as the holiday memories fade and autumn/winter kicks in in the UK......
> Are you taking your tortoise to the UK


No, it was a "ferral" tortoise that someone found in their garden and it was being menaced by their dogs. So we took it back to our garden to be menaced ........ well no, we've got an area of garden that our dogs cant get into which has a big rockery, lots of plants, shade, sun, earth.... So we're letting him stay in there. I guess when we go, we'll make sure he has an exit, altho I think he could live quite happily there without any human intervention?????!!

I need to read up on Mediterranean tortoises  

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I like Benidorm for the odd visits, but not in July or August and not at the North end. I prefer the old town.

I'm not sure I could actually live there though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I like Benidorm for the odd visits, but not in July or August and not at the North end. I prefer the old town.
> 
> I'm not sure I could actually live there though



I haven't been for years and have only ever passed through but I thought it was horrible.
But then millions of Brits seem to enjoy it.
There was a ghastly tv series called 'Benidorm' which I saw a few minutes of - quite enough.
It portrayed it as being full of moronic beer-swilling Brit chavs.
The Ayuntamiento should have sued the producers.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I haven't been for years and have only ever passed through but I thought it was horrible.
> But then millions of Brits seem to enjoy it.
> There was a ghastly tv series called 'Benidorm' which I saw a few minutes of - quite enough.
> It portrayed it as being full of moronic beer-swilling Brit chavs.
> The Ayuntamiento should have sued the producers.


I'm afraid thats what it can be like in the Northern part which is why I keep away
Yes, if you drive through Benidorm you see the worst parts
In the South beach it's less britty, there seem more Spaniards there on holiday, especially after the summer months.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

In the defence of Benidorm.... yes parts (new town) are full or moronic british slobs and quite frankly they give the rest of us a bad name. In that respect, the TV show "benidorm" does hit the nail on the head... however...

Benidorm and the surrounds have some quite frankly beatufiul places, the old town of benidorm is lovely, the port, the island, the surrounding villages and towns, and of course Alicante just over 30 minutes away, I had the pleasure of a guided tour of Alicante with a Spanish friend last week and if you get the chance to go you really must (the views from the top of the castle are stunning).

Although I don't personaly live IN benidorm I certainly think it has a really bad name and it isnt so bad at all (just avoid the brits jeje)

Answering your question about somewhere to live, there is a really good agent specialising in long lets who i have used and passed many people to, I wont post his details here but if you google LONGLETSBENIDORM without spaces his is the 1st website! He is called Jack - dutch guy, he gives full long term contracts rather then these so called 11 month jobs and he has a good selection of places on his books! Obviouslly there are countless places in Benidorm where you can find digs.

Work is tough, most bars and businesses are cutting back their staff bill, so like so many have said, find work before you depart if possible!


----------

